
Georgia Tech hacker gets charges dropped for hilarious UGA football hack - bradbatt
http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/sec-football/georgia-tech-hacker-gets-charges-dropped-hilarious-uga-football-hack/
======
leephillips
"I will spare you the technical details, but I had a hunch that I could
circumvent their approval process by carefully forming an HTTP POST request."

This rather interesting article would be made infinitely more interesting with
these details. Anyone have a link where the exploit is explained?

